# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  VietJetAir mở đường bay TP.HCM - Bangkok

## Meoluoi9x

Ngày 29/11, hãng hàng không VietJetAir cho biết sẽ mở đường bay TP.HCM đi Bangkok (Thái Lan) từ 10/2/2013.


Trong giai đoạn đầu, đường bay TP.HCM - Bangkok sẽ được khai thác với tần suất một chuyến/ngày.

Chuyến bay từ TP.HCM sẽ khởi hành từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất vào lúc 11 giờ. Chuyến bay ngược lại sẽ khởi hành lúc 13 giờ 30 phút từ sân bay Suvarnabhumi (Bangkok, Thái Lan).

Thời gian bay dự kiến là khoảng 90 phút.

Với việc mở đường bay này, VietJetAir trở thành hãng hàng không cổ phần đầu tiên tại Việt Nam tham gia thị trường hàng không quốc tế.

Dự kiến trong năm 2013, VietJetAir tiếp tục mở đường bay quốc tế từ TP.HCM và Hà Nội đi các nước Đông Nam Á và Bắc Á

_Theo info_

----------


## huynhhuuloi

hihi vậy là mai mốt chúng ta có thể đi bangkok với giá rẻ của hãng vietjet air ui

----------

